# Race Fuels. Your opinion



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Wondering how many of y'all have ever used any type of race gas or high octane (100+) in your cars and your result. Do you think it's worth the money to run a full tank through every two weeks as I did? Here in Mansfield, we have easy access to Cam2 fuel. Good shit. Local Sunoco has it. (every ******* machanic works there)


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I use it now and then, it is however very expensive here (a little over $7 a gallon for unleaded right now) so I usually fill my 5 gallon jug and mix that with about 5 of 91 Octane. It's great stuff tho to run through your car now and then


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

$7 a gallon??? Damn, for what octane? I can get 101 for $3.75 here.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Checked last night, and CAM2 up here runs #3.955/gal. I ran it several times in my DSM, didn't want to detonate, those motors won't tolerate detonation for long. Filled up my old B12 every two weeks to clean the motor out. Stupid carbon buildup. i'll never buy cheap sparkplugs again.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

GA16DESentraXE said:


> *$7 a gallon??? Damn, for what octane? I can get 101 for $3.75 here. *


 gas prices here suck, they always have, right now I am paying a little over $2.30 a gallon for premium pump gas


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn... i thought it was high here in miami, premium here is about $1.95


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

In central KY, gas has gone down over $0.20 since the start of the war. Went from 1.89 (premium) to 1.67.

I have wondered about the racing fuel though. Will it hurt your car?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

No actually race fuels burn a lot cleaner(unleaded 100-105 octane) and burn a bit hotter, which can help burn excessive carbon build-up in the motor. After I filled up my B12 I gave her a big 'ol redline and nothing but black smoke from my tailpipe for a few seconds and the cleaned up, never did it again, and I felt a slight boost in power. 
Our premium (95 octane what I get, but most places are 93) went from $2.10/gal a month ago to I think somehwere around $1.70/gal. Not too bad. I have always been used to paying that much for premium.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

$2.19 for super this morning and that's CA 91 octane....argg..... go check out http://www.76.com lot of info in race gas


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm glad I don't live in Cali, all y'all have is expensive ass cheap gas. I got info and prices from Sunoco and their GT-100 fuel.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *I'm glad I don't live in Cali, all y'all have is expensive ass cheap gas. I got info and prices from Sunoco and their GT-100 fuel. *


I'm in AZ and it's the same as Cali.... $2.19/gal for 91. I feel your pain Mike --- had to retard back to 10 degs.  You might have cheaper gas and a higher octane, but who wants to live in OH???  hehe, j/k


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Seriously though, there's nothing like having a 350+ hp Open Class Mitsu EVO come blasting by only 6 feet away from you at an absurd speed over snow, then vanishing out of sight, leaving only a cloud of fine ice particles and the smell of spent Elf racing fuel.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I've had a similar experience but the Evo was on dirt (Pro SCCA - Prescott Forest Rally baby!) I know the feeling fcs


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I get 93 octane for $1.52 here in OKC...

This state sucks, but at least I get good cheap gas and don't have to smog check. =)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Dunno about race fuel. Its around 80c/L CAD for 89 and they sell 95 at some stations here, but i think thats 85c+/L CAD.

Seth


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *I'm in AZ and it's the same as Cali.... $2.19/gal for 91. I feel your pain Mike --- had to retard back to 10 degs.  You might have cheaper gas and a higher octane, but who wants to live in OH???  hehe, j/k *


Not a bad place, but the weather is so horrible. Sunny and 60 degrees the other day, then 30 degrees and a inch of snow, then back to 60 degree weather. It's crazy.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Seth, you'd probably have to go out to Sanair or Tremblant to get pump race gas in those parts.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Seth, you'd probably have to go out to Sanair or Tremblant to get pump race gas in those parts. *


Yeah,
But for me there is no advantage to anything over 91. Whats 2 octane _really_ going to do to my fully stock engine.

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Race fuels don't necessarily burn cleaner than pump gas. High aromatic content leaves substantial soot deposits that no spark plug can prevent.

Oxygenated race fuels *do* burn somewhat cleaner than other race fuels, but pump gas is every bit as clean burning.

The purpose of race fuels is BTUs and high octane. Everything else is fairly low in importance.


----------

